# DIY Aquarium Netting for Screen Top Bulk Order



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello fellow Aquarists, I'm sorry if this isn't the right place for this post. I'm not selling anything but finding out if people are interested in ordering this in a bulk purchase to save on shipping and get large savings for all.

I'm finding some people who would be interested in 1/4" clear netting(1/4" Clear Oriented polypropylene netting) for building a screen top for your aquarium. BRS shipping charges are ridiculous and I've sourced a company who will get it to me for very cheap, passing on the savings to anyone interested. I am not looking to make any money on this but to just break even. I haven't ordered it yet and will be doing so soon. I am finding as many people who want to get in on this to help everyone out who wants to make a top for your tank. The roll I am getting is 40' long by 7' wide. I can get more if enough interest. The prices will be cheaper than anywhere else for this.

example
a section 4' x 7' will cost 10$ Canadian.
a section 2' x 7' will cost 5$ Canadian.

I'm not looking to cut this up in many different sizes so the 7' width will be standard and you simply say if you need a 2 foot piece or a 4 foot piece. This should cover virtually any tank sizes. The 40' roll costs 50 bucks US with a 32$ shipping fee. So with taxes and conversion it's going to be about a 100$ Canadian. Just to show everyone I'm not making money off this.

So if interested please reply with your answer and whether you want a 2' section or 4' section or a larger section if you want.
Note I don't want to do odd foot lengths such as 3' and 5' to maximize the usable area for everyone. 

Again I don't have this yet because I'm ordering it from the manufacturer and finding out if there's enough of a demand to order even more to help many people out. I wont be taking any money upfront and it would be local pickup only. I live in Downtown Toronto.
Any questions feel free to ask.
Nick


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm interested in a 2' section.

Thanks for organizing this!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

No problem, I've gotten some interest from several people already so I'm definitely going to order this soon. I will make the cutoff date for seeking interest this Sunday night to decide if I need to get longer than a 40' roll.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would be interested in 2 feet. Thanks


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I would be interested in 2' as well. Thanks.

When do you expect to place the order?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Interested in a 2' x 7' pls


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I will be placing the order tomorrow. Once I get tracking notice from the supplier I will let everyone know the expected arrival date. I'm going to have some leftover so anyone else interested in getting some feel free to post here.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pm sent...


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

All PM's replied.
Nick


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Update for everyone. I received the Sample yesterday from the manufacturer and This stuff is amazing looking stuff. Sample took 3 days delivery, The office was unfortunately closed Monday through today so Order is being placed tomorrow morning. Should take about the same delivery time so the order will be here by next Tuesday or Wednesday. I will keep this posted with updates.
Nick


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Order placed. Ships tomorrow, will keep everyone updated on the delivery.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

The netting has arrived. This roll is huge. I will PM everyone my address and contact info.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

All PM's replied


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bump - only 6' left so act quick if you want some. All those that have posted and PM'd me your orders are set aside and ready.


----------

